# E63/E64 M6 or F12/F13 M6 ?



## Pay One (May 10, 2021)

Hello guy's, I'm looking to buy A M6 convertible, I really like the E63/E64 V10, because of the V10, I like the
body style of the F12/F13, I would like to do some small engine mods to boost up the horsepower, either of
the two, I want to get low mileage (low 30's or below). my question is which would be the best of the two, for
what I would to do (mods), does it matter? or is it a matter of preference. Thanks, P.


----------

